# Fair/typical % cut for affiliate sales?



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am hoping to offer affiliate sales for my shirts. I'm just curious what a typical % or cut people get for selling a $18 shirt? I think I read Rodney say something about 15% or higher being good. Sound right? I.e. a few bucks? Just curious. I don't want to over/under pay anyone.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have mine set for starting at 15% going up to 20% on this website  Custom T Shirt Printing . That is pretty much as High as I will go with my current pricing on this site.


----------



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

tchandler52 said:


> I have mine set for starting at 15% going up to 20% on this website  Custom T Shirt Printing . That is pretty much as High as I will go with my current pricing on this site.


How much do you sell your t-shirts to your customers?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

gijoe985 said:


> I am hoping to offer affiliate sales for my shirts. I'm just curious what a typical % or cut people get for selling a $18 shirt? I think I read Rodney say something about 15% or higher being good. Sound right? I.e. a few bucks? Just curious. I don't want to over/under pay anyone.


What matters most is how much each sales adds to your "bottom line" and how many sales you make at that rate...If your affiliate results in a higher number of sales, you can afford pay a higher rate...It is all a numbers game....

18.00 - 20% = 14.40 x 100 sales = 1,440.00
versus:
18.00 - 15% = 15.30 x 50 = 765.00

You may need to have a variable rate in order to attract a better affiliate.....


----------

